# Perímetro de actuación



## ALND

Hola,
Me gustaría que me ayudaraís a traducir "perímetro de actuación".

Se refiere al perímetro de actuación de una estación de compostage. El comtexto es el siguiente:

"La Planta de Compostaje se encuentra localizada a 1,5 km al sur del río Segura y a 3 km al oeste del casco urbano de Guardamar del Segura y cuenta con una superficie de 26.798 m2 y un perímetro de actuación de 721 m."

Muchas gracias

Ana


----------



## avizor

No se, landfill perimeter.


----------



## k-in-sc

Do you have any reason to believe it means anything more than just "perimeter"?

Here's a definition from Proz, but it doesn't make much sense to me:
Perímetro de actuación: *activation perimeter*. Explanation: The point at which something will be *activated* if it is *breached/crossed* ...
www.proz.com/.../1095691-per%E3%ADmetro_de_actuaci%E3%B3n.html 

This questionably translated document gives it as the horrible-sounding *outer perimeter of the field of action,* but the sense is figurative:
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...actuación"+perimeter&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## ALND

Thank you very much for helping me!
What do you think about "perimeter of action"?
Could I say it?

Thank you very much!
Ana


----------



## k-in-sc

Unfortunately "perimeter of action" sounds odd in English.

Looking at how "perímetro de actuación" is used (http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="+perímetro+de+actuación+"+metros&start=10&sa=N)
I think avizor's suggestion of just saying "perimeter" is best.

Note that an ''estación de compostage" is absolutely not a landfill. It is a composting plant or composting site.


----------



## mora

'Perimeter of the field of action' may sound awkward, but it is the most accurate. If the context is such that readers will understand what is happening, 'active perimeter' might be acceptable. It sounds better to me than 'perimeter of action'. This is a tough one, as Spanish is more elegant and efficient in portraying this concept.


----------



## k-in-sc

What is the difference between "perimeter" and ''active perimeter''?


----------



## mora

The active perimeter is the confines of the actual pile of material being composted. The perimeter of the facility would be considerably greater, probably defined by a fence. Between the two 'perimeters' there are probably buildings, trucks, front end loaders, conveyor belts etc. Imagine a giant pile of garbage on a much larger asphalt surface. They are trying to define the edge of the pile.


----------



## k-in-sc

So the compost pile is exactly 721 meters around? Wouldn't that make its area 41,367 m2? But doesn't it say the whole site is only 26,798 m2? 
Am I missing something here?
Or maybe it's just that pesky metric system ...
XD


----------



## mora

Sorry, my apologies, did not do the math. I am not sure what they mean, so we are back to 'perimeter' which is disconcertingly imprecise in this context, and horrible-sounding 'outer perimeter of the field of action'.


----------

